# Tree Falls on Car in Los Gatos



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Tree Falls on Car in Los Gatos*
Woman and 2 boys are "very lucky"
By Alastair Dallas 02/11/08









The large tree swallowed the Pontiac GTO​
A large tree fell on a car on Lark Ave. Monday evening about 6:30, pinning the car and pulling down overhead wires, but the woman and two small boys in the car escaped serious injury. The car, a late-model black Pontiac GTO coupe, was engulfed by the tree limbs and needles as police and other Town of Los Gatos personnel waited for PG&E crews to deal with power lines damaged in the incident.

The Monday evening commute meant that eastbound Lark Ave. between Winchester and Oka Rd. was crowded with vehicles. After three or four nearly spring-like days, Los Gatans were happy to forget the wet, windy weather of just a week ago. But, apparently, the ground around the roots of a large tree on the south side of Lark, behind homes on La Cienega Ct., was saturated. The bushy tree had had enough shaking from the high winds. Although Monday was clear and calm, the tree fell.








Stuck in traffic at the Oka Rd. light, the woman driving the GTO saw the tree angle toward her--and couldn't move. Los Gatos/Monte Sereno Police Sgt. Layne Davis said that she and the boys were "very lucky."

Town staff, including Parks and Public Works Director Kevin Rohani and Street Superintendent Steve Regan, arrived quickly with the town's skip loader to clear the tree. Comcast employees arrived to check their lines, and a PG&E crew was reported en route to the scene at 7:30.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

That sucks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I know the GTO isn't considered a "green" environmental friendly car but damn I think the tree was taking it just a little too personal.

I think it would have been ironic if it had fallen on a hybrid. :lol:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

That sucks. Los Gatos is just a short drive from my home. Can't tell what kind of tree that was but the roots look rather shallow. Strange because the weather here has been pretty warm (hi 60's) the last few days and no rain or wind...Glad none of them were hurt!!!...

See link to the local Los Gatos Newspaper should anyone wish to comment on the story...Los Gatos Observer - Front Page


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

That truly sucks. But it could have been a lot worse. At least everyone escaped without serious injuries. Lucky the roof had enough strength to take the weight of the tree.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

poor goat!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Have to ask; is that a cat or dog on your Avatar?



Wing_Nut said:


> That truly sucks. But it could have been a lot worse. At least everyone escaped without serious injuries. Lucky the roof had enough strength to take the weight of the tree.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Have to ask; is that a cat or dog on your Avatar?


Ha! Yer not the first to ask. That is the shaved three legged cat from hell!

Missing driver's side rear leg. That's his shaved tail extending out of the picture to the right.

Ain't he purrdy?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Totally. Cats are cool in my book and your's is a keeper for sure..:cheers



Wing_Nut said:


> Ha! Yer not the first to ask. That is the shaved three legged cat from hell!
> 
> Missing driver's side rear leg. That's his shaved tail extending out of the picture to the right.
> 
> Ain't he purrdy?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Totally. Cats are cool in my book and your's is a keeper for sure..:cheers


Yeah, I like cats too. I'll take em over a dog any day. I can't fathom where they get the reputation for being unfriendly. And no cat we've ever owned has been anywhere near as stupid as a Boxer we owned for about two years until my wife said "enough". He went bye bye shortly thereafter. LOL the kids didn't even get upset, they were glad to see him go as were the neighbors, the vet, the local kennel, relatives, etc. And no, he wasn't vicious, just the opposite, psychotically attached to humans.

The cat in the avatar cat isn't mine. I found the picture on the web and loved the attitude on this guys face despite his apparent adversity.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

LS1GTO.com Forums - Another one bites the dust

guy from the other forum


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

05GTO said:


> *Tree Falls on Car in Los Gatos*
> Woman and 2 boys are "very lucky"
> By Alastair Dallas 02/11/08
> 
> ...


I sure hope that was a Ficus tree. Glad no one was hurt.

Jim


----------

